# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : pourquoi les incomptents se croient-ils gniaux ?

## Stphane le calme

*Trolldi : pourquoi les incomptents se croient-ils gniaux ?  * 
*Avez-vous dj rencontr ce cas de figure dans votre travail ?  * 

En 1999, David Dunning et Justin Kruger, qui taient alors tous les deux au dpartement de psychologie de luniversit Cornell (une universit prive amricaine situe dans la ville d'Ithaca dans ltat de New York), ont publi les rsultats dune recherche dans un document intitul  Unskilled and Unaware of It: How Difficulties in Recognizing One's Own Incompetence Lead to Inflated Self-Assessments  (inqualifi qui ne le ralise pas : comment les difficults  reconnatre son incomptence personnelle conduisent  des auto-valuations gonfles). 

En prambule du document, nous pouvons lire  les gens ont tendance  avoir des opinions trop favorables de leurs capacits dans de nombreux domaines sociaux et intellectuels. Les auteurs suggrent que cette surestimation se produit en partie parce que les personnes qui ne sont pas qualifies dans ces domaines ont un double fardeau : non seulement ces personnes tirent des conclusions errones et font des choix malheureux, mais en plus leur incomptence les prive de la capacit mtacognitive de le raliser . 

Pour arriver  cette conclusion, ils sont passs par une srie de quatre tudes qui ont montr quil arrive  des personnes mdiocres dans des domaines de se croire excellentes. Parlant de ces personnes, les auteurs ont indiqu que  bien que les rsultats des tests les plaaient dans le 12me percentile, ils estimaient tre dans le 62me percentile .

 Je suppose que ce document a donn la parole  une observation que les gens font au sujet de leurs pairs mais qu'ils ne savent pas comment exprimer , a comment Dunning. Mme si certaines critiques ont rduit le document   les gens stupides sont tellement stupides quils ne ralisent pas quils sont stupides , Dunning a expliqu que  l'effet Dunning-Kruger, comme on l'appelle, propose darrter de s'inquiter de ses propres certitudes et non des certitudes des autres . 

Dailleurs, aprs la publication de ce document, des livres comme  How chronic self-views influence (and potentially mislead) estimates of performance  (comment la faon dont les opinions chroniques de soi influencent -en induisant potentiellement en erreur- les estimations de la performance) sont sortis pour faire comprendre que pour remdier  cet tat, il fallait apprendre aux gens comment mieux sauto-valuer (bien que, dans leurs exemples spcifiques qui ont t pris dans ce livre, cela revenait  leur enseigner la comptence quils essayaient dvaluer).

Est-ce que le document publi par David Dunning et Justin Kruger tait vraiment choquant ? Probablement pas. Par exemple, il est assez rpandu de voir des individus svaluer comme tant au-dessus de la moyenne dans de nombreux domaines. Sil vous tait pos la question de savoir si vous estimez que vos ufs au plat sont au-dessus de la moyenne, que seriez-vous tent de rpondre ? Et comment noteriez-vous vos comptences en informatique ? Un cran au-dessus de la moyenne ? 

Rappelons aussi que, selon le principe de Peter,  dans une hirarchie, tout employ a tendance  s'lever  son niveau d'incomptence , avec pour corollaire  qu'avec le temps, tout poste sera occup par un employ incapable d'en assumer la responsabilit .

Source : document de David Dunning et Justin Kruger(au format PDF)

 ::fleche::  Prs de deux dcennies plus tard, ces observations sont-elles encore vrifies ?    

 ::fleche::   votre avis, pour quelles raisons les incomptents se croient-ils gniaux ?

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous des anecdotes  faire partager sur les pires incomptents que vous ayez eu  ctoyer pendant votre carrire ?

----------


## killian68

Dans leur globalit, je pense que ces observations restent encore cruellement d'actualit.

A mon sens, l'incomptent se croit gnial parce quil est rgulirement promu.

Cette affirmation est empirique, mais dcoule d'observations maintes fois effectues depuis 15 ans, dans diverses socits dans les quelles je suis pass. C'est un phnomne que je qualifie personnellement de la faon suivante "Thorme de la promotion des inaptes".

Une personne adapte  son poste, efficace et comptente n'a aucune raison dtre promue. Elle est trs bien  son poste. Les promotions sont offertes aux inaptes, justement pour qu'ils dgagent du poste pour lequel ils ne sont pas adapts. Il est plus facile de promouvoir que de virer une personne.

Une personne promue selon ce principe n'est pas en mesure d'apprhender la relle raison de sa promotion et va donc confondre la tentative de circonvenir son inaptitude avec la rcompense de ses capacits, entretenant ainsi l'illusion que si elle est promue, c'est parce quelle est comptente.

Corollaire, une personne comptente, briguant un poste en interne se verra systmatiquement griller la politesse par un recrutement extrieur, justement parce quelle est comptente  son poste et qu'on a besoin d'elle  cette place.

Alors vous me direz, "oui mais non, j'ai des contre exemples...." Bien sur, comme je le disais, c'est empirique, mais de ma propre exprience, cette thorie (du moins en France, et je peux comparer, je ne travaille plus sur le territoire) est significativement vrifie.

Pour lanecdote, et bien je pense  un gentil branlotin, reprsentant syndical dans une DSIN, branlotin  l'utilit mal dfinie, affubl d'un titre ronflant de "coordinateur" m'ayant demand de refaire un workflow fait sous Visio, pour le mettre sous la forme d'un PowerPoint. J'ai hurl intrieurement. PowerPoint est pour moi la mort de la communication efficace en entreprise et reprsente l'instrument du dmon, l'antchrist, l'enfant naturel de la runionite et du meublage institutionnalis dans les runions hebdomadaires.

----------


## squizer

> "Thorme de la promotion des inaptes".


C'est justement un des corollaires du principe de Peter nonc dans l'article. cf wikipedia pour en voir toutes les magnifiques ramifications  :;): 

En dehors de a, mme sans promotion on trouve des incomptents qui se croient comptents. 
J'ai entendu le terme d'un dveloppeur sur sa propre personne: talentueux. Il a effectivement le talent de faire tout ce qu'on ne lui demande pas et de pondre du code digne de l'ge de Pierre (Ca va tre tout noir..) du dveloppement Java.

On a tous plus ou moins la grosse tte dans certain domaine. Le danger est de passer de "a je connais bien"  "je connais tout".
Enfin bon, si le domaine c'est la table de multiplication des nombres entier entre 1 et 1, inclus, je veux bien admettre qu'il existe des experts sans faille.

----------


## tbc92

L'intelligence, on croit toujours en avoir assez ... cette citation a effectivement t reprise par Coluche, mais la citation originale est de Descartes :
L'intelligence, c'est la chose la mieux rpartie chez les hommes, parce que, quoi qu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec a qu'il juge.

----------


## Mdinoc



----------


## MikeRowSoft

Il y a beaucoup plus d'incomptent puisque c'est eu qui utilise et font plaisirs  ceux qui fournisse un produit.
Pour tre comptent il faut des incomptents ou/et des comptents qui donne le grade.

"L'incomptent sera-t-il reconnu ncessaire ?" (pas dans le cas de linconscience ou de la btise)

----------


## 23JFK

A ceci prs que la notion de comptence dpend d'un systme d'valuation arbitraire, particulirement perfectible en France. En fait, on ne peut jamais prdire qui sera comptent, mais seulement constater  postriori que quelqu'un tait comptent.

----------


## TheLastShot

> A ceci prs que la notion de comptence dpend d'un systme d'valuation arbitraire, particulirement perfectible en France. En fait, on ne peut jamais prdire qui sera comptent, mais seulement constater  postriori que quelqu'un tait comptent.


Tu parles du systme scolaire ? Parce que sinon je ne vois pas de quel systme d'valuation tu parles... Et dans ce cas il n'y a aucun rapport... Un systme d'valuation ne permet de pas de dterminer la comptence de quelqu'un et encore moins de prdire qui pourra tre comptent ( moins que tu prof se prenne aussi pour un voyant).
La comptence n'est pas quelque chose de subjectif, n'en dplaise aux incomptents. Etre comptent dans un domaine c'est tout simplement savoir faire ce que ncessite se domaine. Tu sais faire un tiramisu ? Bravo, tu est comptent en ptisserie. Tu arrives  faire cramer des ptes? Dsol mais t'es nul en cuisine... 

Dsol si je heurte la sensibilit de certains et que je fait abstraction de la diplomatie qui voudrais que je dise que tout le monde peut tout faire, mais ce n'est absolument pas le cas. Il y a des incomptents, ils faut s'y faire. Mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus que tout le monde est incomptent, a dpend juste du domaine. Et surtout les comptences s'acquirent (avec du travail, de l'acharnement et de la passion (car un passionn aura, la plupart du temps, beaucoup plus de motivation pour chercher  s'amliorer)), donc tre incomptent n'est pas une fatalit.

Le seul problme c'est lorsqu'on ne veut pas admettre notre incomptence, car c'est a qui nous empche de progresser. C'est d'ailleurs un bon moyen de savoir si quelqu'un est comptent: L'incomptent pensent tout savoir, le  comptent sait ce qu'il a  apprendre.

----------


## Excellion

Les incapables ont galement le bon got de se coopter. Si vous nommez quelqu'un de meilleur que vous  un poste infrieur, c'est l'assurance d'apporter la contradiction. Alors que si vous nommez un incomptent, il vous trouvera forcment gnial. La consquence, est que contrairement aux rois qui avaient leurs bouffons, au bout de quelques temps, vous n'avez dans votre entourage professionnel que des personnes qui vous trouvent gnial. Et au final, vous finissez par le croire...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je peux voir que les directeurs de ressources humaines ne sommeil plus.

Les choses sont trs souvent relatives.

En tous cas la liaison avec un autre sujet est bien dissimul.

----------


## ulspider

> pourquoi les incomptents se croient-ils gniaux ?


*Parce que les incomptents dirigent le monde* 

(Cf. Principe de Peter)

----------


## Jipt

> Je peux voir que les directeurs de ressources humaines ne *sommeil* plus.


Ah celle-l faut que je la note, on ne me l'avait encore jamais faite !

Le verbe sommeil !
Je sommeil 
Tu sommeil 
Il sommeil 
Nous sommeil 
Vous sommeil 
Ils sommeil 

Je connaissais Je travail Tu conseil Il appel, hlas je constate que je ne connaissais pas tout. Quelqu'un en a d'autres ?

(oui je suis HS, et alors ? On est bien dans la Taverne, nan ? Pi c'est dredi, alors bon  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## micka132

> Je connaissais Je travail Tu conseil Il appel, hlas je constate que je ne connaissais pas tout. Quelqu'un en a d'autres ?


Je me rveil  peine, mais je suis sr d'en trouver plus tard, tout a rien que pour ton plaisir!

----------


## Jipt

> Je me rveil  peine, mais je suis sr d'en trouver plus tard, tout a rien que pour ton plaisir!


OK merci mais, l, y a trois jours, tu l'as fait exprs aussi ? :



> Qu' chaque sortie de ce genre j'ai mon ct geek qui dit : ouahhhh trop cool, puis *je me reveil* et l j'ai trop la flemme de combler mes lacunes en hardware pour faire quelque chose

----------


## micka132

> OK merci mais, l, y a trois jours, tu l'as fait exprs aussi ? :


Non c'est bien pour a que j'ai eu de la facilit  t'en trouver-). Je suis content de participer  l'largissement de ta culture!

----------


## joublie

Il me semble qu'il faudrait distinguer deux points de vue bien diffrents : apparatre comptent aux yeux des subalternes et tre soutenu par la hirarchie, ce qui ne requiert pas forcment les mmes qualits. Affirmer qu'une personne est incomptente est plus relatif qu'il y parat. Ce problme d'inadquation entre les points de vue est d'autant plus pineux quand les considrations de rentabilit deviennent primodiales (_a fortiori_ une rentabilit  court terme) et priment sur la qualit du travail.
J'ajoute qu'il a t montr par des psychologues que non seulement les personnes peu comptentes  la ralisation d'une tche particulire tendent  se sur-valuer mais aussi que les personnes trs comptentes ont tendance  se sous-valuer lorsqu'il leur est demand de s'auto-valuer.

----------


## joublie

> OK merci mais, l, y a trois jours, tu l'as fait exprs aussi ? :


Les multiples corrections de fautes de franais sont plus agaantes que les fautes elles-mmes.
Ce n'est pas bescherelle.com ici.
En outre, n'est pas chevalier de la langue franaise qui veut.

----------


## Jipt

> Les multiples corrections de fautes de franais sont plus agaantes que les fautes elles-mmes.


Chacun ses gots.

----------


## nouknouk

Le gugus qui nous explique que dans une boite on favorise les promotions des incomptents est le parfait exemple du mec qui se crot comptent pour juger de la qualit d'un tiers (notamment ceux qui sont plus hauts grads que lui) mais qui en est en ralit totalement incapable.

On est dans la logique inconsciente du _"j'ai jamais russi  monter en grade, mais je ne peux pas envisager une seule seconde que je sois mdiocre (bah non, je crois que je suis gnial !!!), j'invente donc tout un tas de fables pour justifier que mon absence de capacit  monter en grade est forcment de  un facteur tiers"_.

----------


## Jipt

> Le gugus qui etc.


Entirement d'accord avec toi !
Je voulais le dire et je suis parti faire autre chose, tu m'as devanc, je t'ai pluss et j'en remets une couche  :+1:

----------


## TiranusKBX

Pour valuer la comptence des employs il suffit d'utiliser les mmes critres gnraux tel que la quantit de travail accomplis en un temps donn(x points) avec une multiplicateur en fonction de la difficult.  ::applo:: 
Force est de constater que dans ce domaine j'ai au bureau 2 mecs en alternances dont les performances sont vraiment trs opposes.
Le premier est bien plus efficace(x4) que le second avec des projets de mme niveau de complexit.
Je n'ai beau ne pas tre leur matre de stage mais je suis leur suprieur direct et je passe bien plus de temps  aider le second que le premier.
Le pire c'est que le second se croit bon, ne suit pas les directives de dveloppement et en plus il code comme un porc avec des noms de fonctions et variable sans queue ni tte et ne s'investi pas pour rattraper son retard, lui je vais faire en sorte qu'il n'aient que des apprciations pourries, il a juste le niveau ncessaire pour faire des rparations vite faites sur ordi  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

La con-petence  est je crois la chose la plus relative qui soit comme sa cousine l'incon-petence....
En rgle gnrale  si vous tes comptent ou incomptent, c'est la faute de votre  entourage ,et c'est un peu comme la rputation, elle est surfaite  !!!

La comptence avre et indiscutable ne peut tre acquise qu' titre posthume et  son dtenteur n'en jouit  jamais  !!!

----------


## marsupial

Chacun son domaine de comptence. J'analyse et synthtise  la vitesse de la lumire, par contre, pour produire j'ai mes tours de magie et mes sources de connaissance, que je partage, mais je n'en ai pas l'habitude. De produire. Cela s'appelle de la veille en recherche et dveloppement, ce que tout chef de projet, matrise d'ouvrage doit disposer pour :

- ne pas tre dpass
- faire raliser la demande
- assister

De plus j'ai pass l'ge de pisser du code. Par contre, penser le langage R ds la fin des annes 90... n'est pas donn  tout le monde. Le faire faire par HP non plus  ::P: 

Quelqu'un veut le refaire ?

----------


## foetus

> Pour valuer la comptence des employs il suffit d'utiliser les mmes critres gnraux tel que la quantit de travail accomplis en un temps donn(x points) avec une multiplicateur en fonction de la difficult.


Mme si ce n'est qu'un exemple, c'est vraiment de trs mauvais critres  ::roll::   ::roll:: 
Parce que tu sous-entends qu'un dveloppeur doit faire le maximum de travaux en un temps imparti. Limite mme faire des extras pour tre mieux vu/ valu.

Mme si le temps est un critre trs important, le temps doit tre dtermin et valid par tout le monde (chef, dveloppeur, ...)
Et qu'en cas de perte de temps, le dveloppeur doit pouvoir signaler ses difficults sans se faire pourrir et le projet doit s'adapter en consquence.

C'est le principe itratif des mthodologies agiles: Dont Know What I Want, But I Know How to Get It

----------


## Pyramidev

> *Trolldi : pourquoi les incomptents se croient-ils gniaux ?*


Attention  la formulation du titre.
Dans les expriences de David Dunning et Justin Kruger, les sujets les moins dous ne s'valuaient pas comme gniaux, mais comme un peu au dessus de la moyenne.

Voici un article plus srieux sur l'effet Dunning-Kruger : _what the Dunning-Kruger effect is and isnt_.
Voici aussi sa traduction en franais.

Voici aussi une prsentation audio trs claire par Nicolas Gauvrit de 41m32 :
Scepticisme scientifique : pisode #224: Leffet Dunning-Kruger.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@foetus aprs 8 mois je peut trs bien juger de son niveau, il est mauvais et ne fait pas d'effort. Force est de constater que personne n'apprcie les fumistes  par les communistes. Et surtout ne dit pas que je suis un co***** de droite vus que je suis de centre-gauche(le ps ne faisant plus vraiment de la politique de gauche il n'est plus  prendre en considration pour la comparaison des courants politiques)

----------


## GLDavid

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui sont fans, vu que c'est bas sur le principe de Peter, lisez le principe de Dilbert:


@++

----------


## Florian_PB

Travaillant dans une socit  l'origine familiale j'ai comme suprieur un membre de la famille du fondateur de la socit, il est bon dans certains domaines mais clairement pas dans d'autres o il est justement convaincu d'tre le meilleur. C'est triste (et surtout extrmement nervant et fatigant) de devoir l'entendre  longueur de journe rabcher des normits comme tant la vrit absolue ("mais bien sr que l'on peut avoir deux articles avec le mme code article dans la base !" ouais enfin le code article c'est la cl primaire quand mme donc non "la cl quoi ?" sic...)

----------


## el_slapper

> Dans leur globalit, je pense que ces observations restent encore cruellement d'actualit.
> 
> A mon sens, l'incomptent se croit gnial parce quil est rgulirement promu.(.../...)


Tu viens de rsumer de manire brillante "le principe de Dilbert", 300 pages de Scott Adams(dj cit par GLDavid), en une dizaine de lignes. C'tait cruellement d'actualit quand il l'a crit en 1995. Ca l'est tout autant quand tu le reformules aujourd'hui en 2016(mais on aime plus lire 300 pages, c'est devenu trop long).




> Les incapables ont galement le bon got de se coopter. Si vous nommez quelqu'un de meilleur que vous  un poste infrieur, c'est l'assurance d'apporter la contradiction. Alors que si vous nommez un incomptent, il vous trouvera forcment gnial. La consquence, est que contrairement aux rois qui avaient leurs bouffons, au bout de quelques temps, vous n'avez dans votre entourage professionnel que des personnes qui vous trouvent gnial. Et au final, vous finissez par le croire...


De mmoire, Bill Gates disait "les A recrutent des A; voire des A+. Les B recrutent des C, et les C, je ne veux mme pas savoir."

----------


## Traroth2

Les imbciles sont srs d'eux, les gens intelligents sont plein de doutes, ce n'est pas nouveau, malheureusement.

----------


## Garvelienn

Cela me fait penser  ce que disait une journaliste fministe (pas fminazie!) dans les annes 80 :

"Le jour o les femmes seront gales hommes, c'est quand on nommera une femme incomptente  un poste important"

C'est bte, je ne retrouve pas son nom

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Ca me fait penser aux 4 stades de l'apprentissage jusqu' la matrise:
- incomptent inconscient (ne sait pas qu'il sait pas)
- incomptent conscient (commence  apprendre)
- comptent conscient (se dbrouille en rflchissant)
- comptent inconscient (a compltement intrioris la discipline)

----------


## Jipt

> "Le jour o les femmes seront gaux aux hommes, c'est quand on nommera une femme incomptente  un poste important"


*gales*, bon sang !




> C'est bte, je ne retrouve pas son nom


Franoise Giroud, cite entre autres par Le Figaro

----------


## Garvelienn

HS: Il faudrait un bouton pour signaler une faute dans une rponse. Comme a les correcteurs/gramanazis/etc seraient heureux et cela viterait de polluer les discussions avec les corrections (parfois utiles, parfois pas indispensables). Vraie question. Un peu comme NextInpact avec ses articles.

@Jipt : Merci pour le nom.  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> HS: Il faudrait un bouton pour signaler une faute dans une rponse. Comme a les correcteurs/gramanazis/etc seraient heureux et *cela viterait de polluer* les discussions avec les corrections (parfois utiles, parfois pas indispensables). Vraie question. Un peu comme NextInpact avec ses articles.


Ah, parce que tu trouves que les discussions ne sont pas suffisamment pollues comme a par toutes les fautes qui s'y trouvent ?

Par ailleurs, je me serais abstenu de rpondre (comme bien souvent) si je n'avais pas eu autre chose  dire (la rponse  la question, en l'espce), et comme dit le proverbe, _l'occasion fait le larron_ ou, pour tre plus cologique, quand je dois me dplacer en bagnole pour une course, j'attends d'avoir au moins une seconde course (si ce n'est une troisime, auquel cas la seconde deviendra deuxime  ::ptdr:: ) pour bouger ma caisse.
Ici c'est pareil, sauf pour *ce* post mais on est dans la Taverne alors a n'est pas bien grave.  ::P:

----------


## Garvelienn

Oui, beaucoup de posts sont compltement bourrs de fautes. Et tu as raison en disant que c'est une sorte de pollution. C'est aussi une bonne chose de signaler une ou des erreurs. 

Mais il y a des faons de faire plus ou moins pdagogiques. Par exemple, le "bon sang !" aprs ta correction tait de trop. Cela dcrdibilise ton propos et cela rend agressif quand on le reoit. Juste la correction aurait t suffisante  :;):  

D'ailleurs, merci, car lors de l'criture j'ai eu un doute ; ce fminin avec les "al", grrr ! que j'ai du mal  les retenir !

En tant un petit peu moins virulent, a serait parfait. Ta cause est louable mais pas ta manire (en tout cas, celle que tu as utilise ici). 
D'o l'ide du bouton signaler une faute  :;):

----------


## Mingolito

Je ne pense pas que le but de Jipt soit seulement de "corriger les fautes", sinon il serait modrateur et il le ferait, c'est  dire qu'il devrait probablement y passer au moins 15 heures par jour  ::ptdr:: 

Le but de Jipt est de vous encourager  apprendre  crire en franais, quitte  vous humilier publiquement sur un forum lu par des millions de lecteurs, et accessoirement en en profitant pour flatter son go d'tre lettr hautement suprieur, et ce en nous faisant honte, nous les ploucs analphabtes qui faisons partie des 99% de francophones incultes et  peine capable de dpasser le niveau du sms.

Je cite "Jipt arraite de corigez mais fotes tu f chi ! je sui la ke pourre l'infommatik le fransais j'an est rian  branl  merd ! "

----------


## mdu52

"S'il y a une chose que je sais, c'est que je ne sais rien.", (Jean Gabin le chantait, je crois).
Cela me fait penser au Crtois qui affirmait que tous les Crtois sont menteurs !
Enfin bon... Depuis quand promouvoir un comptent au risque d'y perdre ?
Un chef incomptent (plonasme), sait TRES bien cela, c'est pour cela qu'il est chef !

----------


## Proper Dave

Et voil une flope de Dunning-Kruger dans ces commentaires ! Je peux l'affirmer car je suis sans conteste le meilleur...

----------


## rawsrc

> je sui la ke pourre l'infommatik le fransais j'an est rian  branl  merd ! "


Euh, c'est grave quand mme ! Le franais est le support de nos changes, le rduire  nant va finir par les rduire  nant aussi.
Parler en onomatopes n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour des gens lettrs, vois-tu.

Je tiens  te signaler quand mme, que la faute "Le jour o les femmes seront gaux aux hommes", aurait t faite  l'oral. Donc tu commences par l'crit et puis progressivement tu amasses les fautes  l'oral pour finir par ne plus parler le mme langage. Les mots ont du sens et le sens des mots est la base du complexe difice de la comprhension. 
Il faut arrter de banaliser les erreurs,  force de reculer sur tous les dtails, on va finir par dgringoler pour de bon.

Go Jipt  :;):

----------


## Garvelienn

@rawsrc, personnellement, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. 

Bien que je sois majoritairement d'accord avec beaucoup d'interventions de Jipt, je trouve que sur certaines, il manque de tact et d'humilit. C'est bien de montrer une erreur. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que tout le monde ne vient pas du haut du panier ; que tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir une bonne ducation, un bon parcours ; que tout le monde n'a pas les mmes capacits ; etc. Jipt a raison de montrer certaines erreurs (comme la mienne). Car tant que personne ne les fait remarquer, on ne saura pas les viter. Mais doucement sur le ton de l'intervention.

Pourquoi se trouve-t'il gnial ? Serait-il incomptent ? Non, j'en doute fort. Oui, le raccourci est facile. Mais des fois, c'est la premire pense que l'on peut avoir. 

Non aux messages bourrs de fautes et aux interventions agressives. Oui au respect de la langue et  l'humilit.

ps: d'ailleurs on passe par l'oral avant l'crit dans l'apprentissage d'une langue maternelle et non l'inverse. C'est justement  l'oral que les fautes prennent formes et elles se rpandent ensuite dans l'crit. Le principe du langage sms, quoi.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Bien que je sois majoritairement d'accord avec beaucoup d'interventions de Jipt, je trouve que sur certaines, il manque de tact et d'humilit.


a n'est pas faux, avec du recul.




> C'est bien de montrer une erreur. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que tout le monde ne vient pas du haut du panier ; que tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir une bonne ducation, un bon parcours ; que tout le monde n'a pas les mmes capacits ; etc.


a aussi, j'en ai bien conscience, et c'est pour a que j'ai dessin cet avatar et longuement planch sur ma signature ("longuement"  cause d'une limitation du forum en nombre de caractres, tant entendu que les balises comptent comme des caractres, alors mettre quelques mots en couleur te fait sauter la possibilit de mettre plein d'autres mots en noir  ::roll:: ).

Mais l o j'ai la haine ( ::mrgreen::  -- quoique...) c'est quand je me rends compte que a ne sert  rien, et que toutes les abominations qu'on peut voir ici sont publies en pensant dans nos petites ttes de piaf que a ne sort pas du fofo alors que c'est accessible aux lecteurs du monde entier et bonjour l'image de la _francographie_ (nologisme volontaire) d'o l'image de la francophonie, d'o l'image de la culture franaise qui en prend un sale coup...
Encore une fois, 
poster sur un forum revient  poster  la face du monde !
Faudrait que je le grave dans le marbre, mais c'est lourd  transporter  ::mouarf:: 
Et quand je pense que le franais fut la langue diplomatique par excellence pendant des sicles, quand on entend maintenant parler les politiques et les journalistes  la tloche, mme pas foutus de faire correctement l'accord du verbe "avoir", c'est grave, quoi...




> Jipt a raison de montrer certaines erreurs (comme la mienne). Car tant que personne ne les fait remarquer, on ne saura pas les viter. Mais doucement sur le ton de l'intervention.


Exactement !
Sauf que je suis un peu impulsif, des fois, d'une part, et que d'autre part je ressens les fautes commises par beaucoup de la mme manire que ces "beaucoup" quand je leur remonte les bretelles (parce qu'il ont le baggy qui descend et qu'exhiber son slibard je trouve a d'un vulgaire sans nom).
On me dit toujours que je ne fais que rler,  quoi je rponds qu'on ne m'entendrait pas s'il n'y avait pas matire  rler. Fastoche, non ?




> Pourquoi se trouve-t'il gnial ? Serait-il incomptent ? Non, j'en doute fort. Oui, le raccourci est facile. Mais des fois, c'est la premire pense que l'on peut avoir.


Non, je ne me trouve pas gnial, loin de l.
Juste agress en permanence.

Note de relecture : peut-tre un peu brouillon, tout a, mais vous voyez l'ide, j'espre.

----------


## Garvelienn

Merci pour cet claircissement sur tes motivations. Je regrette dj mes prcdents messages. Tu as gagn un adepte  ::mouarf:: 




> Go Jipt


Ah oui ! Il y en a des abominations ici. Surtout quand on sent que ce n'est volontairement pas rflchi. Du coup, on peut snerver.

Aprs pour la visibilit des abominations, je suis moins inquiet ( tord ? je ne sais pas). Cela ne doit pas tre mal non plus sur les forums quivalents dans d'autres langues. Mais cela n'excuse en rien les "osef 2 l faute , tu ma tr bi1 conpri alor sa sufi"  ::aie:: 

Et tu as tellement raison  propos des politiques (sic)... 

D'ailleurs, ils se trouvent gniaux tout en tant incomptents. C'est tonnant que la discussion n'ait pas driv sur ce sujet plus tt  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rawsrc

[mode=Jipt ON]



> ( tord ? je ne sais pas).


Bon, coute mon coco, tord avec un *d* final c'est pour le verbe tor*d*re. L'autre, c'est avec un *t* final et c'est le bon. 
On passe plus de temps  avoir tort ou raison qu' tordre n'importe quelle babiole, vu ?!!??
[/mode OFF]

Allez je m'en vais digrer longuement   ::ptdr::

----------


## chris_boulot

Mais ce que je sais, c'est qu' dfaut de faire mieux, je peux faire au moins aussi mal que certains et pour beaucoup moins cher ::):

----------


## lelann

Je ne suis pas assez comptent pour juger de ma comptence  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

J'imagine que nous sommes tous dans la mme baignoire, et que l'eau dans laquelle nous baignons est  la temprature lectrise de notre bonne ambiance. Alors les icebergs font trempette, plus ou moins charrieurs bonimenteurs, ils vont de leurs flip-flop exprimer avec force leur degrs de motivation. Pourquoi colorer les icebergs ? Parce que chacun transporte une idologie longuement mrie selon l'ge du capitaine videmment.

Et plus simplement, minemment incomptent de part l'arc-en-mer qui en rsulte en apparence. Arriv  un point de non retour, c'est dire que la situation est confuse malgr le courant marin qui y circule. Ce qui fait douter c'est non pas la morosit des couleurs, mais le choc effectif des flip-flop  ::): 
J'ai dj vu un tas d'incomptence ricaner, par le fait de cette apparence  laquelle il ne faut pas se fier.

La comptence serait ainsi  la pointe de l'incomptence, tout comme le fromage est au lait  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> J'imagine .../...
> 
> La comptence serait ainsi  la pointe de l'incomptence, tout comme le fromage est au lait


Parmi les personnes comptentes que je peux lire ici, il y a jipt qui a le courage de tracer les bonnes lignes  suivre...

Il est ouvert et transparent, ce qui fait que les bonnes mes tiennent compte de ses corrections, pour un bonheur en criture...

Il y a d'autres individus qui vous corrigent en vous mettant du malus sans aucune justification, pour un bonheur en opacit...

----------


## Jipt

Merci  ::ccool:: 



> --snip-- Il y a d'autres individus qui vous corrigent en vous mettant du malus sans aucune justification, pour un bonheur en opacit...


Et qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rler contre ce systme opaque,  tel point que les discussions qui demandaient sa suppression ou  tout le moins son amnagement (rester anonyme mais expliquer pourquoi on malusse [joli nologisme,  ::mouarf:: ]) ont t _in fine_ censures verrouilles...

----------


## Invit

> Merci 
> 
> 
> Et qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rler contre ce systme opaque,  tel point que les discussions qui demandaient sa suppression ou  tout le moins son amnagement (rester anonyme mais expliquer pourquoi on malusse [joli nologisme, ]) ont t _in fine_ censures verrouilles...


Je ne suis pas contre le malus, il faut le prendre comme un avis personnel. Et pour le cas de mon petit baigneur, il n'est certes pas dnud mais dguis en iceberg. Puis il s'agit d'un rcit imag, pour aider  la comprhension suivante :En somme de toutes les comptences, nous avons des hommes et des femmes qui structurent le systme des comptences. Ce qu'on ignore c'est la vitesse  laquelle elles se multiplient, ainsi qu' leur complexit. On n'ignore pas non plus, que chaque comptence est particulire. Puisqu'une seule comptence ne suffit pas pour tout satisfaire, ni celui du besoin de l'incomptent. Le vie volue rapidement, et parfois il est difficile de s'accrocher  quelque chose de solide. Le monde obscur qui nous a suivit et grce auquel nous avons puiss notre nergie pensive, a obligatoirement une issue comptente. La sagesse l'emportant sur le dsir du pouvoir, cette opacit nous claire au sujet de nos incomptentes futures graines nergtiques.

Le silence est d'or
L'expression est l'eau de la vie

----------


## bilcosby

Et dire que je me croyais gnial, en fait je suis peut tre juste incomptent  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Et qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rler contre ce systme opaque,  tel point que les discussions qui demandaient sa suppression ou  tout le moins son amnagement (rester anonyme mais expliquer pourquoi on malusse [joli nologisme, ]) ont t _in fine_ censures verrouilles...


Des fois, au lieu d'entrr dans un dbat strile avec un trolleur patent qui ne rpondra pas ou compltement  cot, tu mets un moins sur ses messages, au moins, les autres participants  la conversation sont prvenus de ne pas faire attention au personnage.
Et aussi, quand une grosse connerie est affiche (genre point Godwin ou autres dbilits), pourquoi dbattre... Pour l'anonymat, c'est autre chose, perso, mon nom pourrait tre affich que je mettrais encore  autant de pouce vert ou rouge, a ne change pas ma faon de penser !

----------


## lper

> Des fois, au lieu d'entrr dans un dbat strile avec un trolleur patent qui ne rpondra pas ou compltement  cot, tu mets un moins sur ses messages, au moins, les autres participants  la conversation sont prvenus de ne pas faire attention au personnage.
> Et aussi, quand une grosse connerie est affiche (genre point Godwin ou autres dbilits), pourquoi dbattre... Pour l'anonymat, c'est autre chose, perso, mon nom pourrait tre affich que je mettrais encore  autant de pouce vert ou rouge, a ne change pas ma faon de penser !


+1 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> +1


Les pouces vitant ce genre de posts inutiles  ::kill:: 
 ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Les pouces vitant ce genre de posts inutiles


+1  ::ptdr::

----------


## paradeeza

Un proverbe turc dit :  Le sage se tait et l'idiot dit n'importe quoi.  Regardons maintenant autour de nous. Nous verrons clairement que ceux qui savent se taire sont rares.  rapprocher maintenant du proverbe cit Comment s'tonner par ailleurs que ce soit les bavards qui soient favoriss actuellement, dans ces conditions ? Et dont les comptences douteuses sont le corollaire.

Corrigeons-nous de notre prolixit et les choses s'amlioreront. Pas avant. Il n'est de fatalit que celle que l'on maintient de force.

----------


## armen_29990

une question de nature humaine?
On croit qu'on est gnial parce que c'est rconfortant.
Afficher sa mconnaissance , c'est passer pour un c...dans une runion par exemple.
Un auteur de polar, enterr  St Chef (Isre), voquait cela (pas pour de l'informatique) en disant que nombre de personnes prenaient des air entendus,
et autre poses pour afficher un air docte,.... Cet auteur terminait son apart en disant qu'il n'y avait pas de honte  savoir.

Un soft tourne quand il a t test. Mme quelques lignes de codes ''anodines'' peuvent se planter lamentablement, ou pire avoir un comportement pas prvu. Si je suis incomptent, je dirai  que le plantage ou le retour est normal  parce que ceci cela, on verra plus tard, et on ferme l'diteur en se disant que tout va bien. Soyons honntes, une grosse bourde est crite  (par erreur, manque de savoir,manque de temps...) on reste humble et le code reste au labo avec le status '' corriger'' ou  verrouiller. 

C'est pareil pour beaucoup d'autre domaines. Que dire de la politique!  
Cdlt.

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

[troll]

Je trouve la question trs gniale.  ::mouarf:: 

[/troll]

----------


## bob.autochtone

Incomptent est un terme dnu de sens, c'est toujours un jugement que l'on applique aux autres sur des critres personnels.
Le seul mtrique pertinent sur le plan individuel c'est le bilan en fin de parcours professionnel (puisqu'on parle d'incomptence professionnelle). 
Le reste c'est de la littrature pour managers afin de leurs donner des sujets de discussion et des arguments lors de revues d'objectifs pour justifier leurs valuations de performances. 

Pour rsumer: vous verrez bien le jour ou vous partirez  la retraite si vous avez t bon ou pas.

----------


## Mat.M

> Incomptent est un terme dnu de sens, c'est toujours un jugement que l'on applique aux autres sur des critres personnels.


bien d'accord avec toi...
et puis on est comptent en fonction d'un but  raliser, le pilote d'avion est comptent parce qu'il possde une licence pour piloter...( dsol pour cette banalit  ::mouarf:: )
Pour ce qui est de l'informatique et de la gestion d'un projet , c'est souvent complexe et pas si facile de se dire comptent.

----------


## Invit

> bien d'accord avec toi...
> et puis on est comptent en fonction d'un but  raliser, le pilote d'avion est comptent parce qu'il possde une licence pour piloter...( dsol pour cette banalit )
> Pour ce qui est de l'informatique et de la gestion d'un projet , c'est souvent complexe et pas si facile de se dire comptent.


Je prfre dire vivant, plutt que comptent.

L'exemple du pilote d'avion form par des comptences, normal puisque toute "jeunesse"  besoin de "parent" pour voluer en croissance.
C'est l'histoire d'un pilote form par une srie mcanique robotise visant  rencontrer tous les problmes connus,  situation complique...
Voir le titre  ::): 

 l'image de ceux qui se trouvent "bien", mme si a n'est pas vrai.  savoir l'impact financier sur l'activit humaine, une parallle inne.
Laisser vivre le ct humain lors d'une bonne cause, car la finance est une valeur ajoute  la vie et en voyant son rle majeur aujourd'hui...

Je ne peux m'empcher de penser que le rle majeur des comptences est de comprendre le sens du mot vie : Homme = Argent = Robot.
Ainsi, qu' ceux qui pensent : Moi = Argent = Robot. Les aider  comprendre que "Moi" est possible avec "Eux", sans "Eux" il faut tout faire.

Personne est parfait, si bien que les erreurs parentales sont souvent communes aux "parents". Vivre ensemble c'est avant tout s'entendre.
Selon l'norme diffrence qu'il peut y avoir entre deux comptences, les parents peuvent devenir des "ttards", cherchant la pose positive.

C'est compliqu comme complexe, n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Lincomptent, il est presque toujours plac  un poste de responsable. D'abord, il pourra la masquer grce  ses quipes et surtout l'incomptent sera toujours moins nuisibles dans un bureau  faire des calculs sur excel que sur un chantier ou  faire de la prog, par exemple.

Comme exemple, je citerai l'cole de mes enfants ou on a plac un type "directeur" de lcole, un poste ou il fera le moins de dgt possible. Le type ne fait rien et n'est capable de rien, mais surtout il n'enseigne pas aux enfants, c'est la le principal.

----------


## monrded

Un petit article sur l'effet Dunning Kruger et l'apprentissage des langues pour celles et ceux que a peut intresser
http://vache-espagnole.fr/leffet-dun...e-des-langues/

Bonne journe!

----------


## DevInsoumis

Stop  la confusion entre intelligence et comptence. Il y'a des imbciles trs comptents dans leur mtier, il y'a des chmeurs intelligents...

Ca flirte avec la confusion entre l'intelligence et le montant du salaire tout a. Or les peuples les plus intelligents de la plante ont compris que pour gagner la guerre conomique mondiale il faut rduire au maximum le cot de la vie pour rduire au maximum le cot du travail et ainsi aspirer le maximum de dlocalisations chez soi. (bon ok ds fois a se retourne contre eux quand apple essaye d'en profiter mais ils ont aussi le sens du sacrifice)

Je vous laisse rflchir  :;):

----------


## DevInsoumis

> Comme exemple, je citerai l'cole de mes enfants ou on a plac un type "directeur" de lcole, un poste ou il fera le moins de dgt possible. Le type ne fait rien et n'est capable de rien, mais surtout il n'enseigne pas aux enfants, c'est la le principal.


 ::ptdr::

----------

